# Bailey's Irish Cream



## chrisber (Dec 28, 2008)

I know this is a wine making forum. A few buddies and I were talking. Baileys is a good drink. Very expensive. I hear you can make it yourself.

just wondering if anyone has a recipe that they can pass along. I wanna try it.

People say if you make your own, it tastes like the store bought one.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 28, 2008)

How much do you want to make? Do you want to start from scratch or use a kit?

scratch: Google is your friend

1 gallon kit: Liquor Quik (might be some other barnds too)

6 US gallons: turbo yeast to make 6 7gallons of 20% vodka, then flavour as many bottgles as you want (http://www.brewhaus.com/European_Connection_Liqueur_Kit_p/30001200.htm)

1 bottle the easy way: essence to flavour a bottle of vodka (http://www.brewhaus.com/Irish_Cream_Essence_p/20001150.htm)

I'm not a big fan of Irish Cream, but I've used many of the other essences, and enjoyed the results.

Steve


----------



## chrisber (Dec 28, 2008)

do they sell kits to make it? where do you get them


i wanted to look at either a kit or make from scratch.

want to make a big batch for a party.


----------



## chrisber (Dec 28, 2008)

does anyone know of any forums that discuss this stuff. making liquor?


----------



## Wine4Me (Dec 29, 2008)

I never gave making Bailey's Irish Cream at home.. We like this for get-togethers & such! I sure am learning alot on this site...
KOOL!!!!


----------



## Luc (Dec 29, 2008)

chrisber said:


> does anyone know of any forums that discuss this stuff. making liquor?



Making liquor involves distilling and that is illegal
in the US and in Europe. So not a lot of forums
will be available on that......

Luc


----------



## Wine4Me (Dec 29, 2008)

Glad you warned us..
Made me smile thinking of the old "bootlegging" stories!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 29, 2008)

Steve is right. Google, "homemade Baileys Irish Cream Recipe" I have made it before and it is pretty simple, don't have a recipe handy but it is basically condensed milk, coffee flakes, chocalate syrup, almond extract, and vanilla extract, and of course irish whisky. It has a shelf life but as you seem to know, it's good stuff and probably be gone by the time it expires.
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 29, 2008)

Start here www.liqueurweb.com


----------



## twissty (Jan 6, 2009)

I made a recipe once that used heavy cream.
It tasted pretty good. Problem came I put the bottle in my snowmobile and went Ice fishing. The bumpy trail shook up the bottle, the cream turned into butter.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 6, 2009)

Should have used rum and then heated it up by the camp fire. You could have made up a name for it but I think someone beat yout o it.LOL In al seriousness I've made it many times, and I've also made Kaluhah, pretty darn good, pretty darn cheap.I've also ponered making liqueurs, its basically good vodka or brandy, sugar and fruit, the recipes vary, but it too takes patience like wine, it takes a few months.


----------



## BettyJ (Jul 13, 2009)

*liquor making question*

Hi there I have just made a bottle of Kahlua (?sp) which is incredibly great I think it's better than the real thing. But am curious is I should add preservatives to it in case I don't drink it for a while. I did use K meta on the equipment / bottle. 

here's the recipe I used (except I used dark chocolate chips)

Kahlula

Ingredients
6 cups coffee (48 oz total)
4 1/2 cups sugar
1/8 cup milk chocolate chips
1/8 cup real vanilla extract (accept no substitute)
750 ml of cheapest 80 proof vodka or rum (one "fifth")
Directions
1 Mix coffee, sugar and chocolate in a saucepan. Over medium high heat, bring mix to a boil, making sure to dissolve all of the sugar into the liquid.
2 Then reduce to medium low or low heat… simmer, just below a boil.
3 Periodically raise heat long enough for the mix to boil, then reduce heat. Stir frequently, making sure to loosen all sediment, especially in the "corners" of your pan. I start at thirty minutes and let the intervals between stirring become shorter as the cooking process lengthens. Towards the end, remember that a watched pot never boils over, and with as much sugar as this mix has, that's a good thing.
4 Reduce liquid level until bubbles do not want to break when raised to a boil. Droplets falling off spoon should be like thick syrup. The mix should be reduced by approximately 50% from its original level in your pan.
5 Remove from heat.
6 About a half hour later and before liquid cools completely, add vanilla to mix.
7 After liquid has cooled, roughly another half hour later, add vodka and mix to an even consistency. I have found that a whisk works best.
8 You should yield about 1½ liters, just short of filling a ½-gallon liquor bottle.


----------

